# Halogen to LCI retrofit



## stramka (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi 
I retrofitted halogen to Xenon LCI headlights to 2010 F10.
I changed 3 pins in headlight connector 
Before 
9 - VCC; 10 - Lin; 11 - GND.
to 
5 - VCC; 8 - Lin; 7 - GND.

added earth to pin 4

Also Conected 2 Headlight vertical aim sensors to the ICM module.

Then I changed VO to 07/13 and added 522

After coding FRM and ICM 
- Indicators 
- Bi-xenon shutter
- leveling do not work.

Any idea what might be wrong?
I am just wondering if pin 12 from connector (halogen headlight) has to be moved somewere else?


----------



## jkas1984 (Apr 17, 2014)

stramka said:


> Hi
> I retrofitted halogen to Xenon LCI headlights to 2010 F10.
> I changed 3 pins in headlight connector
> Before
> ...


Hi

Did you manage to figure it out...thinking of doing this.

Do the lci headlights fit in place without any mods to car etc?

Cheers


----------



## stramka (Jan 8, 2014)

I did, everything is working fine. No need to mod anything, headlight fits plug and play. All you need to do is change pins and coding.


----------



## jkas1984 (Apr 17, 2014)

stramka said:


> I did, everything is working fine. No need to mod anything, headlight fits plug and play. All you need to do is change pins and coding.


Do you know what pin you changed in the headlight plug?
Pin outs for level sensors in FRM?

Sounds simple if that's all you do.

I managed to find this is this right?

I have read the headlight design is diffrent but it just slotted straight in???

ft headlight
Pin2 = Earth Xenon (Z10*2B)
Pin3 = FRM Pin 6 (A58*2B)
Pin4 = Earth*corner*light*(Z10*2B)
Pin5 = Shutter FRM Pin 41 (A58*2B)
Pin6 =*corner light*FRM Pin 6 (A58*3B)
Pin9 = VCC DLR FRM Pin 7(A58*2B)
Pin10 = LIN BUS FRM Pin 25(A58*2B)
Pin11 = Earth DLR (Z10*9B)

right headlight
Pin2 = Earth Xenon (Z10*3B)
Pin3 = FRM Pin 38 (A58*3B)
Pin4 = Earth*corner light*(Z10*3B)
Pin5 = Shutter FRM Pin 41 (A58*2B)
Pin6 =*corner light*FRM Pin 4 (A58*2B)
Pin9 = VCC DLR FRM Pin 42 (A58*2B)
Pin10 = LIN BUS FRM Pin 24 (A58*2B)
Pin11 = Earth DLR (Z10*11B)

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## stramka (Jan 8, 2014)

From hallogen headlight to LCI Xenon (not AHL)
2 - 2
3 - 3
6 - 6
9 - 5
10 - 8
11 - 7
12 - 1

then add extra GND to pin 4

After that take out 2 pins from FRM and join them together into one pin (Y connection)
(pin 4 - A58*2b) and (pin 6 - A58*1B) to FRM pin 41 (A58*2B)


----------



## jubytoo (May 25, 2015)

Hi stramka,

see ISTA/D only connection:

PIN 41 FRM A58*2B = PIN 5 connector headligh ( left & right )

I have to make that conversion halogen to bixenon lci in my f10 2011, but I have doubts change pin.

Help me.
confirm change pin correct to conversion HALOGEN TO LCI please 

thankyou


----------



## jkas1984 (Apr 17, 2014)

Cheers:thumbup:


----------



## stramka (Jan 8, 2014)

jubytoo said:


> Hi stramka,
> 
> see ISTA/D only connection:
> 
> ...


Hi jubytoo,

After you change all pins in headlights you must take out 2 pins from FRM (pin 4 - A58*2b) and (pin 6 - A58*1B) join them together into one FRM (Pin 41 A58*2B)


----------



## jubytoo (May 25, 2015)

stramka said:


> Hi jubytoo,
> 
> After you change all pins in headlights you must take out 2 pins from FRM (pin 4 - A58*2b) and (pin 6 - A58*1B) join them together into one FRM (Pin 41 A58*2B)


Hi stramka,
connect PIN5 ( E86*1B + E5*1B) whith PIN 41, 4 , 6 FRM?

I understand that these connections are:

E86*1B ---------------------- FRM

PIN 1 > *NOT USED*
PIN 2 > *NOT USED*
PIN 3 > PIN 6
PIN 4 > *NOT USED*
PIN 5 > PIN 41, PIN 4, PIN 6
PIN 6 > PIN 6
PIN 7 > *NOT USED*
PIN 8 > *NOT USED*
PIN 9 > PIN 7
PIN 10> PIN 25
PIN 11> *NOT USED*
PIN 12> *NOT USED*

E5*1B ---------------------- FRM

PIN 1 > *NOT USED*
PIN 2 > *NOT USED*
PIN 3 > PIN 38
PIN 4 > *NOT USED*
PIN 5 > PIN 41, PIN 4, PIN 6
PIN 6 > PIN 4
PIN 7 > *NOT USED*
PIN 8 > *NOT USED*
PIN 9 > PIN 42
PIN 10> PIN 24
PIN 11> *NOT USED*
PIN 12> *NOT USED*

Confirm connections please.
thanks.


----------



## stramka (Jan 8, 2014)

After you replace pins in headlights as i've showed you before, all you need to do is remove pins 4 and 6 from FRM and bridge them together into pin 41 in FRM.


----------



## jubytoo (May 25, 2015)

stramka said:


> After you replace pins in headlights as i've showed you before, all you need to do is remove pins 4 and 6 from FRM and bridge them together into pin 41 in FRM.


Hi,
Connection uniting pin 4, 6 ( frm ) with pin 41 ( frm ) i already understand it, ok this conexion.

But Connection:


> From halogen to LCI Xenon headlight (not AHL)
> 2-2
> 3-3
> 6 to 6
> ...


I fail to understand.

Please, if you can detail me connections ( E5*1B to FRM ) ( E86*1B to FRM ), my English is not good, thanks


----------



## stramka (Jan 8, 2014)

On left you have pin out in hallogen headlight and on the right where to move them to get LCI Xenon (not AHL):

```
Halogen (E86*1B and E5*1B) -> Xenon (not AHL)
2  -------------------------> 2
3  -------------------------> 3
6  -------------------------> 6
9  -------------------------> 5
10 -------------------------> 8
11 -------------------------> 7
12 -------------------------> 1
                              4 <------ extra GND from the car
```
You don't need any extra cables going from headlights to FRM. Make sure your FRM software is up to date before you start.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Stramka, did you have to do any FDL coding as am having problems:

Build Date 07/13 with $522 in FA = blinkers working but no high beam shutter

Build Date 07/13 without $522 in FA = blinkers not working but high beam shutter works

I have tried 03/14 date also but with same issue.
I have installed an LCI FRM3 from 2015 car also



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stramka (Jan 8, 2014)

mcrussell said:


> Hi Stramka, did you have to do any FDL coding as am having problems:
> 
> Build Date 07/13 with $522 in FA = blinkers working but no high beam shutter
> 
> ...


Did you remove pins 4 and 6 from FRM and bridge them together into pin 41?


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Yes, if I code it with $522 the shutter works but the blinkers dont


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

If I code without $522 blinkers work but shutters dont


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I have tried using 07/13 & 03/14 dates with same result


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stramka (Jan 8, 2014)

FRM FDL Coding

check_tms_id_off
activ

Then turn signal and angel eyes light must be initialized by Rheingold or ISTA


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Do you have a copy of your ncd file I can compare with mine?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Ok I will try that many thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I just looked at my ncd but there is not an entry for "check_tms_id_off"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stramka (Jan 8, 2014)

3400 FRM_TMS_AHL_LWR, F0 --> Fuktionen -->CHECK_TMS_ID_OFF


----------



## MarianM (May 3, 2016)

Hy stramka. I have also a small problem. I did the retrofit just as you posted. Everything is fine but i can't initialize the headlight becouse the tms from the right headlight was broken. So i bought a used one from another car and when i tried to initialized the headlight it said that if the module is from another car i have to replace it with a real spare part. Is there any other way to code the tms so that i can initialize the headlight? Everything is working perfecty, only on right headlight i have problems with angel and leveling. My car is from 2011, i had halogen and i retrofitted with LCI non adaptive headlights.
Thanks


----------



## MarianM (May 3, 2016)

mcrussell said:


> I just looked at my ncd but there is not an entry for "check_tms_id_off"
> 
> indicator bulb need to change coding for blinker activation from lin_bus to diskret in frm cafd


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I had same problem, late frm3 from LCI car didn't have TMS check in cafd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarianM (May 3, 2016)

You manage to solve the probleme? I have tms check in cafd. But still can't manage to initialize the headlight. The TMS i have now is from another car (used) so the ISTA-D don't let me make the intitialize proces. I know that its a small glitch, but i don't now were .


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

No I haven't yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stramka (Jan 8, 2014)

I was using second hand modules in both headlights. The only thing i did was CHECK_TMS_ID_OFF and initialized in ISTA.

You can PM me your email address and i can send you my CAFD file.


----------



## MarianM (May 3, 2016)

[email protected]


----------



## jkas1984 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Level sensors*

Alright

Where did you wire in the level sensors??

Are there two required for the front ?

Cheers


----------



## stramka (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi,
I have front and rear left.
They are connected to ICM 
Front left:
1-3
2-4
3-5
rear left:
1 - 6
2 - 7
3 - 8


----------



## jkas1984 (Apr 17, 2014)

stramka said:


> Hi,
> I have front and rear left.
> They are connected to ICM
> Front left:
> ...


Cheers


----------



## jkas1984 (Apr 17, 2014)

stramka said:


> Hi,
> I have front and rear left.
> They are connected to ICM
> Front left:
> ...


Hi

It looks like a pain of a job to run the cables and get to the ICM and fit the sensors.

Are they really required as I am sure they can be coded to be disabled??

Or would the xenon headlights not work correctly?

Cheers


----------



## shakxf10 (May 2, 2016)

need some help i got lci headlights of a 2014 bmw and fitted it on a 2010 f10 non lci 

issue is the headlight works but the rings dont come on nor the amber singal light i tried coding frm but it dont let me access frm ? it worked before everything but then it suddenly stopped 

frm no access ?


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Blown frm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakxf10 (May 2, 2016)

is there any way to fix it ? i used ista+ and the rings blink for a quick second couple mins ago


----------



## jkas1984 (Apr 17, 2014)

mcrussell said:


> No I haven't yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mcrussell

Have you got everything working including level sensors etc?

I am looking at doing this but people seem to be having problems!

Cheers


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Yes everything g working as factory 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

If you can't see the module in esys or ista then you will have to replace it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakxf10 (May 2, 2016)

getting errors on idrive such as 
side daytime light fault
side daytime light on right failed
headlight vertical aim controlll faulty optimun illumination of road not possible 
and all sort 

but the lights are running fine on the front but my day time rings aint working 
only high beam and low beams work but if it put it on off or side lights the halo rings dont come on 

i put f10 lci headlight on my 2010 bmw which aint lci and everything worked now i dont know why it aint workinh


----------

